
Spam levels still low a year after Rustock botnet takedown - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/04/spam-levels-still-low-a-year-after-rustock-botnet-takedown.ars
======
hcarvalhoalves
"In the first quarter of 2012, an average of 94 billion spam emails were sent
per day... There is no sign of a return to pre-Rustock spam levels."

 _Just_ 94 billion per _day_. That's what I call optimism.

~~~
T-Winsnes
It's less than 2/3 of what it used to be. I'd say that's a big improvement :)

------
codesuela
...because mining bitcoins is more profitable

------
ChrisNorstrom
I definitely noticed. I used to get 70 spam emails a day and after the
takedown that number went down to 4 to 7. So I'm very thankful for that.

Further proving that the war on spam is not in vain. I had always assumed it
was futile because there's so many spammers, but over time I learned there's
actually only a small number of spammers who are responsible for the majority
of spam.

